# Triple Drop sets and Giant sets.



## TJTJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Who here uses these methods of training? And if so, what are your workouts? I find them to be the best for Hypertrophy and strength. Also its great way to burn fat and build a strong heart. Why be big if you fizzle out after 10 reps. Take it to the limit and exhaust the muscle. After a week or so go back to your normal routine and see how much stronger you've become. BOOM!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Stop fucking spamming my thread idiot


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah man. I do supersets and dropsets sometimes. Dropsets also make 
me sore as shit.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 22, 2011)

but Drop sets are only dropping the weight twice. Go for dropping the weight 3x Triple drop set. start very heavy, medium then light. Incline flyes, flat DB press or whatever is your fav WO I do a total of 36 reps. 12heavy then w/o rest drop the weight to 12medium and last drop 12 light all w/o rest. BOOM! And Giant sets are just the same. 3 different exercises moving back to back to back, also all w/o rest. BOOM! Try it out. Its not easy at first. only resting after the rep range is completed.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> but Drop sets are only dropping the weight twice. Go for dropping the weight 3x Triple drop set. start very heavy, medium then light. Incline flyes, flat DB press or whatever is your fav WO I do a total of 36 reps. 12heavy then w/o rest drop the weight to 12medium and last drop 12 light all w/o rest. BOOM! And Giant sets are just the same. 3 different exercises moving back to back to back, also all w/o rest. BOOM! Try it out. Its not easy at first. only resting after the rep range is completed.


 
would you just run that as one complete set and stop, or would you do more sets after that?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> would you just run that as one complete set and stop, or would you do more sets after that?




I would continue with 2 more sets so like 3 sets but I would also do at least 1 or 2 really light warm up sets before because triple drops will put strain on your tendons and ligaments. Also when you hit it with hard intensity like this you dont have to be at the gym for 2hrs. If you know what youre doing and how to attack your WO you can shorten the time spent at the gym.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I would continue with 2 more sets so like 3 sets but I would also do at least 1 or 2 really light warm up sets before because triple drops will put strain on your tendons and ligaments. Also when you hit it with hard intensity like this you dont have to be at the gym for 2hrs. If you know what youre doing and how to attack your WO you can shorten the time spent at the gym.


 
So it would be a total of 3 complete triple drop sets, then your finished with your workout? Sorry, i want to try this, so i want to make sure i understand it. So say like this:

Flat Bench: Heavy 10reps, med 10reps, light 10reps....then complete that 3 times only resting after youve finished the light set.

Edit:How long do you rest in between sets?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 22, 2011)

That sounds fine. Stay between 8-12 reps before dropping each weight. 
I rest when my heart rate is back down around the 100-115bpm. I use a HR monitor because we have three different types of muscle fibers. Each have different target rep counts and maximum efficiency in a certain bpm range. 
Most would use time to rest but not everyone has the same heart strength. IMO I would just rest until you feel youve caught your breath. This exercise requires a strong cardiovascular system and will be stressful when done right. But no this wont be the only exercise I'd do. I would compound it with other exercises as well.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

I do drop sets up to five drops in weight at a time. I don't much care for giant sets (that's a super set right). It has really helped my arms grow, I do them at the end of my work outs.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I do drop sets up to five drops in weight at a time. I don't much care for giant sets (that's a super set right). It has really helped my arms grow, I do them at the end of my work outs.



Its like a Super Set which are two exercises back to back. A Giant Set are three different exercises back to back to back, with in a certain rep range for each exercise, then rest. Mostly targeting the same muscle group.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the info, will definately check it out.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Stop fucking spamming my thread idiot



Hahaha... have mercy. The guy is trying to get his 50 posts in. 

I love drop set. I only do it on my last set though just to feel the burn.


----------



## NYCDiesel (Apr 23, 2011)

Triple drop sets are effective but I feel going too light has no beneficial effects. To remedy this what I do I stay at the same heavy weight but breathe for 30-40 seconds between sets. You won't get as many reps obviously but it definitely works, give it a try


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 23, 2011)

NYCDiesel said:


> Triple drop sets are effective but I feel going too light has no beneficial effects. To remedy this what I do I stay at the same heavy weight but breathe for 30-40 seconds between sets. You won't get as many reps obviously but it definitely works, give it a try




Yes, I only drop around 10 pounds at a time. You wouldnt want to drop it so light youre not going to complete exhaustion. If you cant get to your desired rep rage the pause and rest technique will work. taking a quick 5-10sec breath.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 23, 2011)

Check out my challenge journal I use drop sets supersets and trisets in almost every workout. For bodybuilding application I think they are the best way to keep the intensity through the roof and time under tension is extended.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/i...nge/126347-d-latskys-puttin-work-journal.html


----------



## buddhaluv (Apr 23, 2011)

gotta love em supersets. great way to fit in 30+ sets in a session without overtraining. been using em for years & don't plan on stopping


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 23, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> gotta love em supersets. great way to fit in 30+ sets in a session without overtraining. been using em for years & don't plan on stopping


30plus sets? That sounds like overtrining to me! I bet if you cut your sets down you would find alot more new growth!


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Reps?*



TJTJ said:


> but Drop sets are only dropping the weight twice. Go for dropping the weight 3x Triple drop set. start very heavy, medium then light. Incline flyes, flat DB press or whatever is your fav WO I do a total of 36 reps. 12heavy then w/o rest drop the weight to 12medium and last drop 12 light all w/o rest. BOOM! And Giant sets are just the same. 3 different exercises moving back to back to back, also all w/o rest. BOOM! Try it out. Its not easy at first. only resting after the rep range is completed.




Is 12 the magic rep number?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

No but it's not a bad one.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> 30plus sets? That sounds like overtrining to me! I bet if you cut your sets down you would find alot more new growth!




I agree but this is why you wouldnt hit it hard like this all the time. There is a training system call DTP by Kris Gethin and this guy has you go from...

lightest 50 reps
lighter 40rep
medium 30 reps
heavy 20 reps
heaviest 10 reps 
------------------------ Then reverse 
heaviest 10 reps 
heavy 20 reps
medium 30 reps
lighter 40rep
lightest 50 reps

300 total reps! its crazy!

This WO gets you shredded and you really see the definition of your muscle fibers.
Also not to be done for more than a week at a time. With intensity you can shorten your time at the gym. 
Its important IMO to attack all three muscle fibers. It keeps the body guessing and from plateauing. 

You can even keep these triple and giant sets down to a total of 8-12 reps per set to stay within your hypertrophy range.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 23, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I agree but this is why you wouldnt hit it hard like this all the time. There is a training system call DTP by Kris Gethin and this guy has you go from...
> 
> lightest 50 reps
> lighter 40rep
> ...


I agree with cycling high reps like I said in my journal I do 100 rep weeks every third week in my rotation but 30 plus sets every workout is overtraining. When I do my 100 rep weeks we do 2 primary compounds where you go to 100 reps in as many sets as it takes with 30 sec breathers between sets then a finisher for 50 with for example Pec deck it works great!


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 23, 2011)

This is some cool shit, sunday and monday are my days off and tuesday starts a new week for me...imma do this shit next week....can you do it for every body part for a full week, or should you only do it on one body part a week?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 23, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> This is some cool shit, sunday and monday are my days off and tuesday starts a new week for me...imma do this shit next week....can you do it for every body part for a full week, or should you only do it on one body part a week?



I do it for each body part for one week but be sure to either have a spotter or use a machine because you will repeatedly hit failure. When we do the 100 we use 100lbs now it doesnt sound like much but try it! By the time you hit about 30 or 40 reps it feels 5 times heavier and the shock to your nervous system is unreal! I highly recommend this technique.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> This is some cool shit, sunday and monday are my days off and tuesday starts a new week for me...imma do this shit next week....can you do it for every body part for a full week, or should you only do it on one body part a week?



I would/You could. Just alternate from upper body to lower body so you dont put so much stress the same joints day after day. Are you asking about the DTP or the Triple and Giant sets? If youre going to do the DTP you can use it with leg press, flat DB press, incline DB press, Lat pull downs, lateral raises, cable curls to name a few. Legs are easy for me because of my genetics but trying to do DTP with chest is incredibly difficult. All three of these exercise theories will create massive pumps. 

For Giant and Triple drops you need a good warm up but for the DTP(Dramatic Transformation Principle by Kris Gethin) your first set is light so it'll also count as your warm up. 

Have at it and let me know how it goes and what you think.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I do it for each body part for one week but be sure to either have a spotter or use a machine because you will repeatedly hit failure. When we do the 100 we use 100lbs now it doesnt sound like much but try it! By the time you hit about 30 or 40 reps it feels 5 times heavier and the shock to your nervous system is unreal! I highly recommend this technique.



A spotter would defiantly be need when doing Triple drops and DTP presses.


----------



## jack1970 (Apr 25, 2011)

I enjoy drop sets. They are beneficial in themselves and also help to in making workouts more enjoyable. Doing the same set range week after week can become mind numbingly dull.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of standard triple drops in the sense of doing a normal rep range, i've found i prefer to do a partial movement say on hammer strength lateral raises and go for higher reps e.g. 30,40,50,60,70,80 the pump is ridiculous and providing nutrition si bob on then recovery is not an issue.

Giant sets in my interpretation are anythign more than 3 exercises done back to back with a personal favourite being a double back rotation;
rotation 1
(wide pullups
t-bar rows
low pulley rows
barbbell pullovers
one arm rows)x3

rotation 2
(reverse grip ez bar pull downs
close grip v bar pulldowns
bent over rows
high cable rope pulldowns
hyper extesnions)x3

is total destruction

I think though that I tend to straddle the overkill/overtraining border, but its just what i like


----------

